# Wisdom Teeth Removal, How Much?



## supertrooper

Does anyone have an idea of how much this will cost? I have to get all four of them removed.


----------



## Henny Penny

*wisdom teeth*

... had this done a good few years ago (at least 10) ... cost about 600 punts back then ... in the Dartmount Clinic in Ranelagh. VHI or BUPA should cover it though. Good luck.


----------



## peggybetty

Likewise got it fully covered by VHI, got it done in northbrook clinic in dublin, full anesthetic & got all four done together.
My sister in law, hers were above the gum, was to get 4 pulled by local. 2 one month and 2 the next....she never went back after the first 2. See if you can get them done by general, you'll be out of work for 3 days - 1 week


----------



## Henny Penny

*sorry*

.... mixing my roads ... not Dartmount but Northbrook ...


----------



## Marion

If you don't have VHI or BUPA, you can claim tax relief at your marginal tax rate 42% or 20% if the procedure is carried out surgically.

Marion :hat


----------



## setanta

Slightly off subject, on another posting some time ago I metioned that I 'enrolled' my 22 year old in the cheapest Bupa scheme for 'peace of mind' turns out now she has to have two wisdom teeth removed and another two to 'balance' them out. Didnt cost it but Bupa will cover most of it. I think the appointment with the consultant is probably not covered.


----------



## PamCL

Slightly further off topic but does anyone know how long you have to be with Bupa before this is covered?


----------



## setanta

sorry unable to answer that  question, in her case it was continuous as she was in vhi until joining bupa. reason for switch is at 21 she was classified as an adult but being 21, I wanted her in the basic plan. found vhi totally intransigent on this point so I took her out of  vhi and enrolled her in bupa. biggest mistake I made is not taking my 18 year old son out of vhi this year. result, I am paying close to €200 for him while bupa would have covered him for under €100 as a  student in their most basic plan. Dont intend to make that mistake again next year.


----------



## Digger

*Wisedom tooth removal.*

Got upper left one removed recently, cost 10 euro 
as it was covered under PRSI. sound effects though were awful as tooth is very near to ear.
Dentist was saying a much bigger job to remove the bottom 2 wisedom teeth.


----------



## setanta

*Re: Wisedom tooth removal.*

My daugher has now seen the consultant €100 down already. Will have to have all 4 out,which means an overnight in some hospital in  Glasnevin ( name escapes me) was informed that the total costs will be around €600 and Bupa will cover approx €300. Unfortunately as a student she will not be paying tax and is not in a position to claim back the tax, even though I am the one paying, I dont think I can claim either.


----------



## Marion

Setanta

If your daughter is in full-time education, you should be able to claim tax relief on her [broken link removed]

Marion :hat


----------



## Ceist Beag

Supertrooper, I was told a couple of years back that I needed to get all 4 wisdom teeth removed. I was 29 at the time and thought it strange that at that age I should have to get this done - I was under the impression that this was generally something that would be done during your late teens. Anyway, I went for a second opinion and was told it was fine to leave them in once I made sure I brushed them properly - in other words once I made sure there were no food bits stuck in the gap between my wisdom teeth and the molar in front of them. Having asked around further I discovered that the first dentist actually told any of my colleagues who visit him that they wisdom also needed wisdom teeth removed ... so it looks like they are a pet hate of his! So what I am saying (in a long winded sort of way!) is make sure that you do actually need to get your wisdom teeth removed before you get this operation performed - it is apparently quite a large operation and will involve an overnight stay in hopital and probably a week off work. It could be that your dentist just doesn't like them!


----------



## sueellen

Would agree with everything Ceist Beag has said above.  Was told the same at least 20 years ago and still have all 4 wisdom teeth (but still lacking in wisdom  ).

Have spoken to Dr. and a few different dentists and all varied on their opinions.


----------



## setanta

first: my daughter is in agony and keeps getting abcesses (?) in her gums. Dentist was VERY reluctant to go down removal route. was on anti-biotics etc over Christmas but x-rays show roots of one wisdom tooth growing into here cheekbone and very likely the same to happen on other side. attended this consultant in dublin on monday and he said the cause was teeth grinding and that there was irreparable damage to her gums. went to great length to explain how serious the surgery was etc and how she would be off college for a week  but should be ok after that. will lose some feeling in her cheek for maybe 4 years and maybe in her tongue as well. Sounds dreadful.(I think the bons in glasnevin was mentioned.)
Marion: Thanks. One of the new generation, been to college,course completed but started again in St Pats last year , so yes, a full time student. Found summer work last year no problem ( I think that the fact she was 22 and not 23 and therefore  not entitled to social welfare might have been a useful spur- for which I was grateful, might appreciate working for a living a little bit more)I pay here enrolment fees each september but by good fortune she is still entitled to free fees,  as a) she completed that last course and b)it was diploma course when she completed - its now a degree. If she had completed a degree course then I would also have fees but I dont so thats one thing out of the way.  she did pay tax  but got it back when returning to college in September so this might render me ineligible.


----------



## carsd

*Re: Wisdom Teeth Remova, How Much?*

I've been told i need to get my bottom two wisdom teeth removed by my dentist. He is referring me to an oral surgeon but i never thought to ask why he could not do the job himself - he charged me €80 just to tell me that i needed them out and this did not include him taking an x-ray as he had one from a previous visit. ! 

Anyway i'm now wondering how much this is going to set me back.

I had to get a root canal done last year which i was told would cost me around 600 and was told i would get at least half back - but it ended up costing me 900 and i only got back 20% (which to me is ridiculous)

Anyway i'm in VHI but not coverered by PRSI as i am over 24 & have not as yet been working 5 continuous year (3 & counting)

I can't get a straight answer anywhere as to how much these wisdom teeth are going to cost me. Can anyone tell me please

Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Wisdom Teeth Remova, How Much?*

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

I would be more worried about having the job done properly rather than the cost. There are some previous threads here that you might get some advice/info. from.

IMHO each case differs hence your referral to the surgeon and this is probably the reason why no one can give you an exact price yet.


----------



## mo3art

As a VHI member, when I got my wisdom teeth removed by a surgeon I was covered for everything excluding my first consultancy fee and my follow up visit.
Total monetary cost to me was €200


----------



## carsd

Thanks for your responses. I am getting it done by the surgeon alright,
i just need to know how much it'll cost so that i can make sure to budget for it.  There is this assumption that people just have the money lying around for things like this to be done.


----------



## Bally1

I had my wisdom teeth removed in November. I went under a general anaesthesia for the removal. In total it has cost me €504, that was after the VHI paid for €400 of the total cost. I only had to stay in for a few hours and then I went home. I think that you are covered by VHI / Bupa from the moment you become a member.


----------



## Optimistic

Just to compare Asian to Irish prices.
we were in Bangkok last Oct. I got all 4 wisdom teeth pulled, two one week and the other two the 5 days later.  One impacted and three showing.  Cost 15 euros per tooth for the three and 24 euros including antibiotics for the impacted.  Local anasthectic for all.  No problems and brilliant dentists, much better than here in Ireland. They explain every detail to you and ensure you are very comfortable with the process at all times.  We met a ton of Aussies their who came up for treatment. They all said it was costing a fraction of the price to back home. A cleaning costs 10-15 euros for a fab job. So anyone heading to Asia or down under we recommend trying there for all your dentitry needs. My wife got a crown for a fraction of the price here. Optimistic


----------



## Sarn

I had all four removed a few years ago (Mount Carmel, Dublin). The prices quoted above are similar to what I was charged. 

Two lower ones were impacted so I had to have a general anaesthetic but went home that afternoon. The reason why the bottom ones need to be removed carefully is because there is a nerve that runs close to where the teeth are located and damage to this can result in loss of sensation in the tip of the tongue and lips (as far as I remember). 

From my experience if you need to get all four out do it all at once and not piecemeal (cost aside). Personally, it took over a week for the swelling to go down (chipmunk doesn't do it justice). However, some friends of mine had almost no adverse effects, depends on the person. Not something I'd like to do again, but would if necessary.


----------



## Murphi

Hi 
I got my four removed last year in the Northbrook for €1600 - yes that dear - that included the xray in the clinic in Maynooth (name escapes me at the moment) but i only got €34 back through my tax - as I only work part time and am claiming loan parents.  In and out in less than hour and a half in all.


----------



## The_Banker

I am going to an Oral Surgeon on Wednesday to have a (single) Wisdom Tooth removed. It has a deep cavity due to years of drinking coke and other soft drinks. If it wasn't for the cavity there would be no need for the tooth to be removed. 
From reading this thread, I am getting scared. I swear I will never drink coke again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheeler

Murphi said:


> Hi
> I got my four removed last year in the Northbrook for €1600


 
That's what it cost me too... although I was fully covered by BUPA.


----------



## aaa1

My dentist recommended that I go to the Dental Training Hospital in Dublin because she knew I couldn't afford to get an oral surgeon to do it. She said it could be done for a couple of hundred euro because they get a trainee to do - supervised of course. 
In the end I didn't have to because when she was filling it in she discovered it was loose and she could pull it out. But I'd advise anyone to ring up and enquire, you could save yourself a hell of a lotta money.


----------



## popcorn

Hi there.

I had one wisdom tooth removed in November (upper left). It had been there for a while but only started causing me pain and difficulty on the Bank Holiday weekend.

As I was going away a few days later, I opted to go to a local dentist in Terenure to get painkillers and maybe an antibiotic to help the pain and worry about the removal of the tooth at a later date.

Much to my surprise, the dentist said he would take it out there and then. The shock therapy worked because I didn't feel a thing. It was whipped out in 10 minutes and I had absolutely NO pain afterwards.

And the best thing of the lot? It cost me just €90!! 

So before you resign yourself to the fact that you may have to fork out hundreds to get a wisdom tooth out, have another chat with your dentist.

My case was not serious and so my experience may not apply to everyone. But it is worth checking out.


----------



## markowitzman

upper wisdom teeth are one of the easiest to remove generally and in no way can be compared to lower wisdom extraction which is generally the most difficult in the mouth especially if impacted.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Bally1 said:


> I had my wisdom teeth removed in November. I went under a general anaesthesia for the removal. In total it has cost me €504, that was after the VHI paid for €400 of the total cost. I only had to stay in for a few hours and then I went home. I think that you are covered by VHI / Bupa from the moment you become a member.


 
I believe that for anyone who is not currently insured, there is a 26 week (6 mth) waiting period before cover commences. This can be higher if over 55 years of age. Also, there is usually a 5 year exclusion period for existing conditions. However when there is existing cover, and cover is transferred to another insurer, there is no waiting period or exclusion period. Better for all to get cover started ASAP, before there is a need for cover, and while in good health! Also, costs for above wisdom procedures are covered if you go into hospital for an in-patient treatment, its as an outpatient that there is less cover. Different insurers cover this to different extents, and with different excesses depending on the level of cover and any extras.


----------



## popcorn

markowitzman said:


> upper wisdom teeth are one of the easiest to remove generally and in no way can be compared to lower wisdom extraction which is generally the most difficult in the mouth especially if impacted.


 

Absolutely - I agree. Mine was the 'best case scenario'. But there are many people - like myself - who didn't know this in advance and were preparing themsevles for the worst. It may be of help to someone who is in the same position I was in.

The cost of getting them removed in a hospital is scandalous. Nobody can prevent wisdom teeth from growing. There should financial assistance available from the Government for people who need to have these dastardly teeth removed.

However, the words 'banging', 'head' and 'brick wall' spring to mind!!!


----------



## Guest127

junior cu (around 20 at the time) got all 4 out with an overnight in the bons in glasnevin. bupa covered most of the hospital bill and most of the consultants on the most basic of their plans. think the hospital was €1100 and consultant was €600 ( or it could have been €800 and bupa paid €600). either way I had to pay the bons around €200 and the consultant another €200 regret that I cannot rememeber the exact figures.


----------



## scuby

oopsbuddy said:


> I believe that for anyone who is not currently insured, there is a 26 week (6 mth) waiting period before cover commences. This can be higher if over 55 years of age. Also, there is usually a 5 year exclusion period for existing conditions. However when there is existing cover, and cover is transferred to another insurer, there is no waiting period or exclusion period. Better for all to get cover started ASAP, before there is a need for cover, and while in good health! Also, costs for above wisdom procedures are covered if you go into hospital for an in-patient treatment, its as an outpatient that there is less cover. Different insurers cover this to different extents, and with different excesses depending on the level of cover and any extras.



if the condition is present prior to getting insurance, you will have a 5 year waiting period, if under 55... if u have an accident, like a crash, fall and break a leg you will be covered.... most procedures for wisdom teeth are covered as day care admissions, some over night. depending on your plan you should have nothing to pay to the hospital, but some consultants always charge more for some reason, usually the anaesthetist's.....


----------



## student 21

Im am student, have had 2 sergeries already on a tooth where dentristry in ireland failed me, a dentist in hungary fixed and crowned my tooth. i now have to get all 4 wisdom teeth out, after being awake for 2 operations previous to this i dont think i could possible do it again without being knocked out, but i really need to find out how much this will cost privately, and does quinn cover any of it? i think my mum has me covered with them?


----------

